# Rollenknauf Upgrade auf die harte Tour!



## Haramis Kalfar (6. Mai 2019)

VIDEO-Tutorial zum Lachen oder Weinen:
Rollen-Kurbelknauf wechseln auf die harte Tour: 





Bei vielen Rollen ist der Kurbelknauf untauglich.
Sei es, weil die Form nicht passt oder keine Kugellager verbaut sind. 
Von Drittherstellern gibt es Zubehör, und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Haramis Kalfar schrieb:


> Bei vielen Rollen ist der Kurbelknauf untauglich.
> Sei es, weil die Form nicht passt oder keine Kugellager verbaut sind.



Ein Kurbelknauf ist untauglich weil er keine Kugellager hat? 

Mit weitem Abstand der allerletzte Ort an dem Kugellager wirklich sinnvoll sind (und damit auch nen deutlichen Mehrpreis rechtfertigen), ist eben jener Kurbelknauf oder auch unter der Spule.


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein Kurbelknauf ist untauglich weil er keine Kugellager hat?
> 
> Mit weitem Abstand der allerletzte Ort an dem Kugellager wirklich sinnvoll sind (und damit auch nen deutlichen Mehrpreis rechtfertigen), ist eben jener Kurbelknauf oder auch unter der Spule.


Aber mit einem solchen Knubbel bist du, wenigstens am Steg vor den Kollegen, der King.


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (6. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein Kurbelknauf ist untauglich weil er keine Kugellager hat?
> 
> Mit weitem Abstand der allerletzte Ort an dem Kugellager wirklich sinnvoll sind (und damit auch nen deutlichen Mehrpreis rechtfertigen), ist eben jener Kurbelknauf oder auch unter der Spule.


Das ist Deine Ansicht - die ich nicht teile.
Für Deine Belange mögen Knebelgriff und Gleitlager genügen.
Ich lebe aber auf Gran Canaria und spinne auf Barrakuda & Co. - mit "Meeres-Spinnrollen" - das ist eben eine andere Welt.

Der "allerletzte" Ort, wo Kugellager verbaut sein sollten ist übrigens ein oder gar mehrere Lager auf der Achse, welche die Spule mit Bremse hält.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen solche runden Knobs, die machen durchaus Sinn an großen Rollen wo Kraft gefragt ist.

Ne andre Welt sind Flusswaller auch, da steckt auch Power hinter. 
Nen Kurbelknauf anner Statio brauch überhaupt kein Lager, der dreht auch ohne völlig frei. Dabei isses auch wurscht ob der nun rund oder T-förmig daherkommt.
Entscheidend ist vielmehr, ob ich mit dem Knob in der Lage bin, entsprechend Kraft zu übertragen und auch wie lange ich dies kann.
Das Kugellager darin ist eh arbeitslos, egal ob man powerkurbelt, es hat schlichtweg nix zu tun.


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (6. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen solche runden Knobs, die machen durchaus Sinn an großen Rollen wo Kraft gefragt ist.
> 
> Ne andre Welt sind Flusswaller auch, da steckt auch Power hinter.
> Nen Kurbelknauf anner Statio brauch überhaupt kein Lager, der dreht auch ohne völlig frei. Dabei isses auch wurscht ob der nun rund oder T-förmig daherkommt.
> ...



Kommste halt mal vorbei - dann weisst Du´s praktisch wovon ich schreibe.
Ich habe 40 Jahre am Mittelrhein gewohnt - kenne daher beide Welten und kann klar sagen, dass Wallerfischen und Meeresspinnfischen, nicht viel gemeinsam hat - insbesondere dann, wenn Du nur Ansitzangler bist.
Das können auch meine Gäste bestätigen, die zumTeil Ebro und Po Erfahrung haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2019)

Ich vertrag das warme Klima net so 

Abgesehen davon hast immernoch nicht verstanden was ich versucht habe zu vermitteln. Aber egal.


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (6. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich vertrag das warme Klima net so
> 
> Abgesehen davon hast immernoch nicht verstanden was ich versucht habe zu vermitteln. Aber egal.


Doch - ich denke das Verständnisproblem liegt bei Dir. Ich hätte vor 9 Jahren auch nicht kapiert, was der "Schnickschnack" soll und das - jetzt schon.


----------



## alexpp (7. Mai 2019)

Die Meinung von @Bimmelrudi muss man nicht teilen. Ich habe gerne Kugellager im Knauf und halte es für sinnvoll, wenn möglich, rüste ich nach. Das ganze dann möglichst spielfrei.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2019)

Man  möge es mir nachsehen, aber mir gefallen die Griffkugeln einfach nicht. T Formen finde ich deutlich ansehnlicher und mir liegen sie auch angenehmer.


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (7. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Man  möge es mir nachsehen, aber mir gefallen die Griffkugeln einfach nicht. T Formen finde ich deutlich ansehnlicher und mir liegen sie auch angenehmer.


Man möge es Dir nachsehen ;-)
Du darfst natürlich schön und angenehm finden, was Du willst.
Es geht hier jedoch um Meeres-Spinnrollen, bei denen die Hersteller, aus gutem Grund, nur bei ihren Top-Rollen runde Kugellagergriffe verbauen. So dass das Thema Dich vermutlich auch nicht betrifft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Mai 2019)

Haramis Kalfar schrieb:


> Doch - ich denke das Verständnisproblem liegt bei Dir. Ich hätte vor 9 Jahren auch nicht kapiert, was der "Schnickschnack" soll. Jetzt schon.



Nein haste nicht, @alexpp hingegen schon, auch wenn er nicht meine Meinung teilt. 

Es spielt keinerlei Rolle in welchen Gefilden der Welt du mit Statios fischt, das interessiert ein Kugellager im Knob überhaupt nicht.  Das Lager hat nix zu leisten, macht nichtmal eine Umdrehung pro Kurbeldrehung.
Die Form des Knobs ist Ansichtssache und hat durchaus seine Berechtigung, das schrieb ich bereits auch vorher.

Und wenn wir schon mal beim Salzwasserfischen sind, sollte man erhöhte Priorität darauf legen, das sowenig wie möglich Salz in Kugellager eindringen kann.
Der Knob ist ständig feucht und schon gar nicht dicht. Ein selbstschmierendes Gleitlager aus Teflon in fast kompletter Knobachslänge (verschleißfrei) ist hier allemal sinnvoller verbaut wie jedwedes Kugellager, vorallem wenn es auch noch nahezu trocken eingesetzt wird.
Die leicht gefettete Knobachse wird das Eindringen auch nicht verhindern und wenn drin, hat Salz sehr leichtes Spiel mit einem werkseitigem leicht geölten offenem Lager.
Davon sieht man in deinem Video nüscht...es ist nur eins von vielen, die andere bereits deutlich besser gemacht haben.


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (7. Mai 2019)

Sorry @Bimmelrudi - Deine Falschhaberrei, Anmaßung und Rumstenkerrei werden jetzt einfach albern.
Geh weiter Ansitzangeln, da wirst Du auch nie den Unterschied im Knauf bemerken.
Wenn Du ernsthaft behauptest, dass das Lager sich nicht dreht - dann brauchst Du wohl auch kein Gleitlager.
Dann schweiß oder kleb den Knauf doch einfach fest an die Kurbel ...
Vom Meeres-Spinnfischen hast Du offensichtlich keine Ahnung und wie mir scheint, von Rollen auch nicht (Dichtungen, Mag-Sealed, rostreier Stahl). Lernen willst Du auch nichts.
Damit ist für mich die Diskussion beendet.


----------



## glavoc (7. Mai 2019)

naja, zumindest der Threadtitel ist passend gewählt^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (7. Mai 2019)

Geil,da lasse ich meine HeiÄnd Ninscha mit ner kugelgelagerten Murmel von Upgrayyed "upgraden". Da werden die anderen Bürschchen aber guggen.


----------



## Angler2097 (7. Mai 2019)

Leute….


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Mai 2019)

Immer diese Glaubensfragen momentan..... und diese unnachgiebg verteidigten Positionen...

Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen...


Fängst du jetzt ne c&r Diskussion an?


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Mai 2019)

Nein, ich schnitze momentan an einem neuen Priest


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Mai 2019)

Ich würde dir ein verchromtes Stahlrohr empfehlen, den es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als sich beim Blutabwischen einen Spann in die Hand zu ziehen.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2019)

Haramis Kalfar schrieb:


> Es geht hier jedoch um Meeres-Spinnrollen, bei denen die Hersteller, aus gutem Grund, nur bei ihren Top-Rollen runde Kugellagergriffe verbauen. So dass das Thema Dich vermutlich auch nicht betrifft.


Ja klar hat das sein Grund. Sogar zum zweiten Male. Mitchell hat ja vor zig Jahren schon den Versuch mit runden Griffen gemacht. Spätestens wenn alle rund haben, werden die Scheff-Ergonomen von Daimanski sicher wieder was anderes befinden. Vielleicht sind dann dreieckige, oder sternförmige Knobs der Hype, wer weiß schon!? Ich kann mich noch bestens erinnern, wie Power Handles das Maß der Dinge waren, bevor die Kugeln in alle Hände gelegt wurden.

Bloß keine Dogmen verfechten!


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Mai 2019)

Die runden Griffe sind imho kein Trend, sondern einfach das was sich bis jetzt am Besten durchgesetzt hat. Viele finden die Teile sogar überaus hässlich, aber sie liegen gut in der Hand und das ist bei der schweren Meeresfischerei auf Tropenräuber deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Mai 2019)

Über Ergonomie braucht nicht gestritten werden, oder habt ihr alle die gleiche Handschuhgröße? 

Selbst die Starrhälse aus der Autoindustrie habens kapiert und bieten X-fach einstellbare Sitze+ Lenksäulen an.... 
Nur die Tacklehersteller beharren auf Standardisierung zur Gewinnmaximierung- One fits for All? 

Runde Knäufe sind definitiv nix für meine (relativ großen) Hände- des kurbeln ist recht unentspannt, bzw bei größeren Tiefen (Norwegen) verkrampft sich der Handballen


----------



## Minimax (8. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Immer diese Glaubensfragen *momentan*..... und diese unnachgiebg verteidigten Positionen...



Ja, seltsam, das ist wirklich auffallend- und meist geht's um wirklich nichts. Hier und in anderen Threads hätt sich die Zuspitzung doch ganz einfach vermeiden lassen. Schonzeit oder eisbedeckte Gewässer könns ja eigentlich nicht sein?


----------



## glavoc (8. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Immer diese Glaubensfragen momentan..... und diese unnachgiebg verteidigten Positionen...
> 
> Leben und leben lassen...



Sorry, aber ich finde dass diese Diskussion rein gar nix mit "Glauben" zu tun hat...
Hier geht es zum Glück um technische Fakten, nicht um Metaphysik oder gar Theologie 
Und diese Fakten sind objektiv diskutierbar (wenn mensch sich auf eine solche einlässt^^  ).
Schade....


----------



## alexpp (8. Mai 2019)

Ist aber trotzdem nicht immer eindeutig. Wer soll denn beurteilen, was letztendlich richtig ist. Die meisten von uns sind keine Experten, die die Bereiche umfassend untersuchen. Deshalb meist leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Mai 2019)

War mehr als eine Spitze gedacht- um die Härte aus der Diskussion zu nehmen....

Ich bin mehr Fan von der Variante, eine Faktenlage aufzubauen und auf der Basis zu diskutieren... 

Hier wäre es vom Grundsatz her möglich- ist ja schließlich Technik und kein Klimadingsbums


----------



## thanatos (9. Mai 2019)

Jedem Dierschen seyn Bläsierschen , und wenn jemand meint das er so was unbedingt haben muß
weil ja Barracudaangeln was gaanz anderes ist - soll er doch ,doch sobald er es ins Forum stellt muß
er eben damit leben das andere es nicht verstehen ,mir reicht immer noch ein Tröpfchen Oel
aber ich fange ja auch keine Baracudas


----------



## Deep Down (9. Mai 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Jedem Dierschen seyn Bläsierschen , und wenn jemand meint das er so was unbedingt haben muß
> weil ja Barracudaangeln was gaanz anderes ist - soll er doch ,doch sobald er es ins Forum stellt muß
> er eben damit leben das andere es nicht verstehen ,mir reicht immer noch ein Tröpfchen Oel
> aber ich fange ja auch keine Baracudas



Dieser Beitrag ist leider ein leuchtendes Beispiel dafür, warum sich Leute davon abgehalten gesehen, hier noch irgendeinen Input zu posten. 
Ein mit einer vermeintlich nach Toleranz heischenden Anfangsphrase begonner Beitrag, schwenkt im weiteren Verlauf in Arroganz und Verhöhnung gegenüber dem TE um! Super Leistung!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht ist es hilfreich vielleicht nicht, ich bin kein meeresspinnfischer (und genau genommen auch kein Süßwasserspinnfischer) und somit ist das alles für mich Voodoo.
Und ob kugelgelagerter Knauf oder der 2000. Wunderkunstköder - @Minimax schrieb vor kurzem im Ükel sinngemäß: wir brauchen das weil wir es wollen

Damit ist alles gesagt


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag ist leider ein leuchtendes Beispiel dafür, warum sich Leute davon abgehalten gesehen, hier noch irgendeinen Input zu posten.
> Ein mit einer vermeintlich nach Toleranz heischenden Anfangsphrase begonner Beitrag, schwenkt im weiteren Verlauf in Arroganz und Verhöhnung gegenüber dem TE um! Super Leistung!


Es ist da immer noch die Frage, wie man diesen Input präsentiert. Neutral, oder als Imperativ. Wenn man seinen Knob so verkauft, als sei er der Weisheit allerletzter Schluss, wird sich der Trööt immer so entwickeln, wie er sich entwickelt hat, eben weil es beim Fischen keinen letzten Schluss gibt. So wie eben alle Pratzen und Vorlieben etwas anderes ausfallen. Fügt man dann noch hinzu, dass alle anderen, die keine Kugeln bevorzugen, nicht Bescheid wüßten, ist es zwangsläufig, dass es querbeet geht.


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. Mai 2019)

es gibt reichlich angebote an nachrüstsätzen  powerknob rund oder long power handle  eloxiert in allen farben ,mit zierfräsungen oder ohne .

von daher soll jeder nach seiner facon glücklich werden ,und sich seinen individuellen knob drauf basteln

jeder der einen schraubendreher oder inbus halten kann bekommt das hin
https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/1894543904/p/1/e/6/t/10301/50164528627.mp4


----------



## Deep Down (10. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist da immer noch die Frage, wie man diesen Input präsentiert. Neutral, oder als Imperativ. Wenn man seinen Knob so verkauft, als sei er der Weisheit allerletzter Schluss, wird sich der Trööt immer so entwickeln, wie er sich entwickelt hat, eben weil es beim Fischen keinen letzten Schluss gibt. So wie eben alle Pratzen und Vorlieben etwas anderes ausfallen. Fügt man dann noch hinzu, dass alle anderen, die keine Kugeln bevorzugen, nicht Bescheid wüßten, ist es zwangsläufig, dass es querbeet geht.



Nur ist eben die Frage, ob ein solches Verhalten das bedinglose Herablassen auf das selbige vorgehaltene Niveau rechtfertigt? Das eine rechtfertigt eben nicht das andere. Zumal es hier nicht um das spontan gesprochene Wort, sondern schiftlich verfasste und damit inhaltlich wohl überlegte Beiträge handelt. Diese haben also eine absichtlich gesteuerte Zielrichtung. Wo ein solches Auge um Auge und Zahn um Zahn im Ergebnis hinführt, muss man nicht weiter ausführen.
Schade, dass hier wohl aber genau diese Meinung durchaus vorherrscht, das sieht man unter anderen an Deinen likes!
Schau ich mir den ersten Beitrag des TE hingegen an, kann man den Input an sich von der Art und Weise, also der Präsentation, nicht kritisieren.
Aber sogleich die erste Antwort macht sich bereits -versehen mit smilies- darüber lustig. Ganz zu schweigen von Deinem dann nachfolgenden Beitrag, der wohl ebenfalls belustigend sein soll!

Einer Diskussion ist die sachliche Auseinandersetzung im Ergebnis wesentlich zuträglicher, als das Abgleiten in Bekundung der gegenseitigen Hochachtungen und grundsätzliche Ablehnung, weil einem die Person nicht passt. Genau damit macht man bereits tatsächlich jeden thread kaputt. Und offenbar scheint diese Person nun auch schon mehreren Usern nicht zu "passen". Dann bekommt so etwas nun noch ein darüberhinausgehendes "Geschmäckle", weil es sich dann hier offenbar wirklich nicht mehr um ein Bemühen einer sachlichen Diskussion handelt.
Manchen scheint das sogar so unter den Fingernägeln zu brennen, dass ich pns erhalte, wonach ich über die Person des TE und Verhalten in Kenntnis gesetzt werden soll.


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. Mai 2019)

ich denke mal eher , das solche artikel einfach nur etwas bewegung in die themen bringen sollen,damit das forum nicht einschläft .
wirklich innovatives war in letzter zeit auch nicht dabei und wenn werbung konstant generiert werden soll, müssen die click zahlen stimmen.
knauf ,oder powerball, jeder kann sich mittlerweile seine rolle pimpen wie er möchte und wie er es braucht.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Nur ist eben die Frage, ob ein solches Verhalten das bedinglose Herablassen auf das selbige vorgehaltene Niveau rechtfertigt? Das eine rechtfertigt eben nicht das andere. Zumal es hier nicht um das spontan gesprochene Wort, sondern schiftlich verfasste und damit inhaltlich wohl überlegte Beiträge handelt. Diese haben also eine absichtlich gesteuerte Zielrichtung. Wo ein solches Auge um Auge und Zahn um Zahn im Ergebnis hinführt, muss man nicht weiter ausführen.
> Schade, dass hier wohl aber genau diese Meinung durchaus vorherrscht, das sieht man unter anderen an Deinen likes!
> Schau ich mir den ersten Beitrag des TE hingegen an, kann man den Input an sich von der Art und Weise, also der Präsentation, nicht kritisieren.
> Aber sogleich die erste Antwort macht sich bereits -versehen mit smilies- darüber lustig. Ganz zu schweigen von Deinem dann nachfolgenden Beitrag, der wohl ebenfalls belustigend sein soll!
> ...


Demnach wären also immer die anderen schuldig, wenn einer das Pferd von der falschen Seite her aufzäumt?


----------



## Wollebre (10. Mai 2019)

in die allgemeine Diskussion hänge ich mich nicht rein.
Jeder soll an seine Rolle schrauben was für ihn der richtige Knauf. Ob mit oder ohne Kugellager ist mir auch egal.

Wartungsfaule sollten keine Kugellager nehmen. Besonders das untere Lager am Kurbelarm bekommt viel Salzwasser und Schmutz ab und ist eines der ersten welches ausgetauscht werden muss.

Den Knauf auf dem Bild im Anhang habe ich auch erst kritisch betrachtet. Beim Aufspulen der Schnur hat sich die abgeflachte Form des Knaufs als äußerst griffig erwiesen. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Optisch sieht der für mich auch weit besser aus als eine runde Kugel... aber das ist wohl auch subjektives Empfinden.

An größere Stationär- wie Multirollen bevorzuge ich jedenfalls ein T-Bar Handle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Zumal es hier nicht um das spontan gesprochene Wort, sondern schiftlich verfasste und damit inhaltlich wohl überlegte Beiträge handelt. Diese haben also eine absichtlich gesteuerte Zielrichtung.



Meine Beiträge hier waren ganz sicher wohl überlegt, zielgerichtet auf eine Aussage im Anfangspost, der man aber ganz bewußt auswich indem man mir Phrasen vorgeworfen hat, die mit dem Thema überhaupt nix mehr zu tun hatten.
Ich habe dies sogar noch weiterführend präzisiert ohne dabei in irgendeiner Form persönlich zu werden und wurde dafür letztlich der Falschhaberei betitelt (was auch noch nicht begründet wurde vom TE)
Wenn man schon solche Aussagen im Eingangspost bringt, sollte man auch in der Lage sein diese zu begründen.

Wenn eine mögliche Diskussion (zu der ich jederzeit bereit bin und natürlich auch andre Meinungen akzeptiere...auch das kann man hier nachlesen) aber gar nicht entstehen kann, eben weil entweder gar nicht drauf eingegangen wird was angesprochen wurde, oder gar andere Aussagen auch noch komplett daneben interpretiert oder gar zerrissen werden, obwohl man sie sogar zitiert, muß ich mich schon ernsthaft fragen, ob solche Threads wirklich für ein Forum taugen oder ob man damit nicht doch eher Clicks (für das hochgeladene Video) generieren will.

Ich bin explizit aufs technische eingegangen, habe mehrfach erwähnt das die Form eines Knobs und wo man damit nun fischt völlig wumpe und jedermans Gusto ist, denn dies hat für ersteres eben keine Relevanz..vorallem dann nicht, wenn es nicht vorab benannt/begründet ist, mir dann so als Bratsche von links um die Ecke kommt und als in Stein gemeißelt dargestellt wird.





Deep Down schrieb:


> Schau ich mir den ersten Beitrag des TE hingegen an, kann man den Input an sich von der Art und Weise, also der Präsentation, nicht kritisieren.
> Aber sogleich die erste Antwort macht sich bereits -versehen mit smilies- darüber lustig.



Wenn du das so siehst, bitte..deine Meinung...akzeptiere ich.
Nur sollte man dann auch mal lesen, was vor den Smilies steht und was ich dazu im weiteren Verlauf noch geschrieben habe.
Ich denke ich bin durchaus sachlich geblieben und hab auch Input dazu geliefert, warum wieso etwas so ist wie es ist.
Denn genau das wurde, wenn man die einzelnen Beiträge mal liest, ganz gekonnt ignoriert und/oder mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten beantwortet, die jedweder Sinnhaftigkeit entzieht.

Es gibt in den Welten des Web einfach zu viel "in Stein gemeißelte" Aussagen, die man nicht einfach so stehen lassen sollte...eben weil heutzutage es den Leuten zu einfach gemacht wird, Dinge nicht fachgerecht auszuführen und nur so "hinzuklatschen" ....klingt hart, ist aber in vielfacher Hinsicht leider Realität....willkommen in der Runde der Lemminge.
Und genau deshalb lag da (und auch nur da, um es nochmal klarzustellen) auch mein Finger in der Wunde.
Wenn man dem aber bewußt ausweicht, brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn ich da durchaus noch forciere.
Konnte man sehr schnell merken wie Argumente ausgehen...erinnert mich immer wieder an ein Werbeslogan der DB.


----------



## Shura (11. Mai 2019)

Haramis Kalfar schrieb:


> VIDEO-Tutorial zum Lachen oder Weinen:
> Rollen-Kurbelknauf wechseln auf die harte Tour:



Danke für das Video, Haramis. Das man die Achse so einfach rausdremeln kann hätte ich gar nicht gedacht  Bisher hatte ich Bammel davor das auszuprobieren, aber nun hab ich ein neues Projekt für kommenden Winter. : D


----------



## alexpp (11. Mai 2019)

Ein Tipp, wie man den Knauf richtig fettet: geeignetes Fett auf die Achse und Sitze der Kugellager sparsam auftragen. Nur den Übergang vom Knauf zur Kurbel stärker fetten wie im Video ab etwa 18:10 gezeigt wird (russisch), um das Eindringen von Schmutz und Wasser möglichst zu vermeiden.


----------



## glavoc (18. Mai 2019)

da wir schon beim Fetten sind, will ich versuchen dem ganzen Thread einen  etwas konstruktiven Spin zu geben. Wir reden ja hier vom Salzwasser (spinn) fischen.
Egal welcher Knob verwendet wird, wichtig ist es die Rolle fit zu machen:


----------



## alexpp (18. Mai 2019)

Nach dem Fetten ist die BG "a little bit tighter"  Der war gut. Die schafft ja nicht mal 2 Umdrehungen. Mit ähnlicher Wucht dreht sich die Kurbel meiner BG 3500 (Schmierung noch ab Werk, gleiches Gehäuse, Getriebe und Kurbel wie bei 4000) 8-10 Mal. Soll keine Kritik sein, ist fürs Meeresangeln vielleicht richtig, aber auch dafür hätte ich weniger festes und klebriges Fett verwendet.


----------

